# Paint Shop 7 AE Absturz beim Drucken



## Jo86 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mein PSP AE will nicht so wie ich will, das bringt mich zum verzweifeln!
Wenn ich ein Dokument einscanne und danach drucken will, stürzt das Programm einfach ab und ich bekomme die Anfrage ob ich den Fehlerbericht senden will.

Habe schon folgendes versucht:
Software deinstallieren und erneut installieren
Drucker entfernen und erneut einbinden (Problem bei allen Druckern im gesamten Netzwerk)

Ich bin Dankbar für jeden Lösungsvorschlag

Gruß, Johann


----------



## gabriela2006 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Johann,

welche Hardwarekonfiguration hat dein Computer denn (besonders bezügl. Arbeitsspeicher/RAM)? Vielleicht ist das eingescannte Bild zu groß (Tipp: nur relevanten Ausschnitt einscannen, kann man nach dem Vorschau-Scan normalerweise individuell einstellen). Und alle anderen Programme im Hintergrund schließen, damit der Arbeitsspeicher entlastet wird. Bevor du das Bild ausdruckst (bzw. einen Versuch startest ;-) ) mal nachschauen, wie groß es ist (XX MB). Vermutlich würde es was nützen, das Bild vor dem Ausdrucken zu verkleinern, indem du z.B. ein .jpg (bei Fotos) oder .gif (bei Grafiken) daraus machst (>Kopie speichern unter...).

Hoffentlich nützen dir ja meine Tipps was!

LG

Gabriela


----------

